# Middle name for Jacob?



## KittieB

Me and OH have pretty much settled on Jacob for LO's first name, but we're stuck on a middle name.

OH did want James as a middle name, as it's his middle name and a family name, but we're not sure about Jacob James - is it too much for a mouthful? We wouldn't want him to end up being called JJ.

We quite like Jacob Harry, but would like to look at other possible names first. 

Can anyone list middle names that go with Jacob, for me to fire at OH later tonight?


----------



## KiansMummy

Jacob Anthony
Jacob Lee
Jacob Samuel
Jacob Matthew
Jacoob Taylor
Jacob Thomas

xx


----------



## KiansMummy

But i do like Jacob James.
My little boys middle name is Joseph-James and i love that xx


----------



## StarShine_

I would use James as it means something. I much prefer names with meaning, My children have our middle names! I'd you dnt want him to be called JJ, just be insistent from the start, and correct everyone. It will soon stop. I loved Oliver, but really dislike nn Ollie. A couple of ppl have called him Ollie and my dad used to do it to wind me up, but My son is known as Oliver and even corrects ppl himself now! My dh is Daniel John and everyone ssidl he would get called DJ, never happened!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Mickey1994

My brother's name is Jacob Anthony.

Jacob Ryan
Jacob Dylan
Jacob Noah
Jacob Allen
Jacob Daniel


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Jacob harry doesn't fall off the tongue easily, i like jacob james x


----------



## KittieB

Thank you everyone, I will ask OH what he thinks of the middle names you've all suggested.

I'm glad you all like Jacob James, we do like it, I guess we might have to be insistent that he doesn't get called JJ :)


----------



## LunaRose

Jacob James is cute. If you are worried about it being a bit of a tongue twister, maybe have a second middle name. Something like Jacob Henry James or Jacob Oliver James would be gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## letia659

I have a Jacob Levi :) Jacob James is nice!!


----------



## snowangel187

Jacob Andrew


----------



## kiki04

I like Jacob James :thumbup:


----------



## Floralaura

Jacob James is lovely!
I have a Jacob Leo Anthony xxxxxxx..I wanted Jacob Leo but we added the Anthony as its a family name.


----------



## KittieB

Thanks everyone :) I think we might stick with Jacob James


----------



## singers_love

My brother is Jacob William, 
Though he was going to be Jacob Henry... I think Jacob James is good to!


----------



## sara1786

we chose DANIEL 
like the way it flows..
& his brother's going to be Elijah Thomas


----------



## pokerwidow

My nephew is Jacob Gabriel.


----------



## misshopefull

When I saw the name Jacob the first middle name that popped into my head was Jacob James. I really like it :flower:


----------

